# SoCal: Tustin meet June 19th!!



## aaztc3 (May 31, 2004)

*TUSTIN, CA MEET on jun19th @ 1pm*

Hi guys as u can see at the title am hosting a meet there. If u would like to join pls let me know here or if ur in the b15sentra.net forums there. 
IT will be specifically in front of the OLD closed IKEA at the TUSTIN MARKETPLACE in TUSTIN, CA. I gave a lenient time for all those intereseted in coming to be able to make plans ahead. DONT FORGET N MARK UR CALENDARS. 

All are invited to come... ALL NISSANS and ALL PEOPLE interested in going. 

it will be a meet and will end it off with a cruise. mostlikely 1-7p


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Here's the deal bro...there's a section for this down in the "Southwest" forum. I'll move it there. Its more appropriate.


----------



## aaztc3 (May 31, 2004)

ya sorry dude m new to this one just found that thread. BUT ya pls do move this thread to the southwest section THANKS


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

aaztc3 said:


> ya sorry dude m new to this one just found that thread. BUT ya pls do move this thread to the southwest section THANKS


Done and Done 

Edit: Half of that old Ikea building is going to be a Best Buy (just FYI)!


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Damn you and your expanding multinational corporation!!!!!


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

vodKA said:


> Damn you and your expanding multinational corporation!!!!!


Shut up, you drunken monkey!


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Better drunken than sober and a monkey than......another monkey!!!


----------



## aaztc3 (May 31, 2004)

vodKA said:


> Better drunken than sober and a monkey than......another monkey!!!



hey dude sry to stop ur convo but i dont this this is the thread for that. pls stick to the topic... as my old HS eng teacher would say!  LOL


----------

